# Need a car with 3 full seatbelts in the back



## ollie323 (31 Aug 2008)

My ageing civic is due to be decommissioned next year as i have 3 kids and 2 of them will be going into booster seats next year. I need three point seatbelts for the three of them. I only need to carry them a couple of times a year so i don't need a big car. It's my commuter car too so fuel economy is the number one priority. Current car has gotten up to 67mpg over a tank!
My current list includes 
Toyota Yaris 2004-2005 onwards. 1.4 Diesel/ 1.0 petrol
Ford Fiesta 2003-2004. 1.4 Diesel
Ford Fusion 2003-2004 1.4 diesel
Renault Clio 2003-2004 1.4 diesel
Honda civic hatchback 2 or 4 door, 2002, 1.4 petrol

I want to know if anyone here has had much experience with these cars and if you had much problems with them. Also what kind of mpg did you get? I've been told that the diesel clio would give trouble but i thought i'd ask here before commiting to anything. 
Thanks guys.

ollie


----------



## setanta1 (31 Aug 2008)

Hi Ollie
I would have thought that none of the cars that you mentioned will have three three-point seatbelts in the back. The middle one will most likely be just a lap belt. I suspect that to get what you are looking for you will have to go up a size to a small MPV.


----------



## sandrat (1 Sep 2008)

we have a skoda octavia 1.4 petrol and it has 3 full seatbelts in the back. HUGE boot too. Not a small car size wise but engine wise it is


----------



## ollie323 (1 Sep 2008)

setanta1 said:


> Hi Ollie
> I would have thought that none of the cars that you mentioned will have three three-point seatbelts in the back. The middle one will most likely be just a lap belt. I suspect that to get what you are looking for you will have to go up a size to a small MPV.


Hi setanta1. I've looked them up on carzone and they do in fact have the full compliment of belts in the back. The yaris only started to have them in 2003 and all the 2004 models have them. I tried my one booster seat in the back of a 3 door yaris and measured the remaining space so 3 boosters should fit in snugly. The clio has full seatbelts as far back as 1999 as far as i can see. And the current model fiesta has them too. Surprised me too. 
As far as getting an MPV is concerned, i'd rather not. The fuel economy hit is too much. I only need to carry the seats a few times a year so i'd be lugging around an MPV for 99% of the time with nothing in it only myself! Yeah life gets complicated with 3 kids in the house!

ollie


----------



## lazylump (4 Sep 2008)

I had this issue a few years ago and found it very hard and expensive to resolve having to buy new seats. I think you got to start with the child seat and booster and find the smallest ones available as they are not all the same width.

I have a newish V70 which is a big car and had a lot of problems fitting 2 baby seats and a booster in mainly because the curve of the seat base and backrest. I did manage it eventually but this meant baby seats outside and a small booster in the middle however clicking in seatbelt was very difficult and time consuming as my fingers hardly would fit down between them and occasionally my eldest would unclick her belt or one of the baby seats. “This car can have built in booster seats at extra cost”

My wife has a Renault Scenic and its 3 rear seats are individual so it was much easier and the seats could be moved forward or back. It’s a 1.4 diesel with very good fuel economy 1000km + per fill. But I think the 1.9 Diesel would be a little better for power sometimes required on long trips. It is also great as she can also transport the kids friends home from school as well as it’s a 7 seated.


----------



## aircobra19 (7 Sep 2008)

Something like a VW Touran is Golf sized and 3 full seats. Expensive though.


----------



## Hillsalt (7 Sep 2008)

My other half drives a Renault Scenic which has 3 full seats in the back.


----------



## ollie323 (7 Sep 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I had a petrol scenic last year and it gave us a lot of trouble. Having said that, a diesel might be less troublesome??? That 1000km per fill is tempting for sure! 
What i find funny about cars is that, quite often, the large cars have a smaller back seat than a small car would. Take the Golf for example. Back seat takes only two seats with a tiny space between them. A Yaris takes three seats no bother! A friend of mine has a 3 series bmw and i tried the 2 infant carriers and the booster in it. No way would it work. Go figure. 

ollie


----------



## lazylump (8 Sep 2008)

My last employer’s fleet of cars was Peugeot and mine gave me many problems but everyone else’s seemed ok. At home we have had 4 Diesel Renaults in recent years and never had any problems with them. But a friend purchased a new Laguna and just had one problem after another with it. So much so he swore he would never drive Renault again He said "The car came with free AA membership and I B**** well needed it”. I think when something like this happens it could be just a problem car which doesn't reflect the rest.
I wouldn't be put off too much by it and I think new diesel engines are very reliable. Also some of the newish people carriers are as economical as the smaller cars you mentioned.


----------



## Helen (9 Sep 2008)

The Renault Megane has 3 point seatbelts in the back (since 05 at least). I'm selling one at the moment, so drop me a PM if you're interseted in more info.


----------



## Celtwytch (9 Sep 2008)

How about a Nissan Micra?  It's a small car, but has 3 full seatbelts in the back.  It's very fuel efficient - we have a 1.2 version, and get over 400km out of each tank.  The boot space isn't huge, but you can fold down the rear seats.  We managed to get a 110cm wide cooker hood (in its box) into ours, even with other shopping - including a bedside locker!


----------



## ollie323 (13 Sep 2008)

Hi Celtwytch, the micra is another one i was looking at alright. What size is the fuel tank on it?

ollie


----------



## Celtwytch (16 Sep 2008)

Ollie - it's a 40 litre tank


----------



## gipimann (16 Sep 2008)

I have a Daihatsu Terios (styled like a baby jeep) 2007 model, 1.5l engine, and has 3 full seatbelts in the back.   It's essentially a Yaris in a different body!

The older models (pre-2006 I think) are only 4-seaters, so won't meet your requirements.


----------



## ollie323 (16 Sep 2008)

gipimann said:


> I have a Daihatsu Terios .........   It's essentially a Yaris in a different body!


Man! Cars are all becoming based on one chassis nowadays aren't they!
I'll have a look at the terios, thanks gipimann.
Celtwytch, "tanks" for the tank size!

ollie


----------



## davidoco (16 Sep 2008)

Since you mention it is only occasional get yourself a 307SW in which you can either move the middle seat to the back (3 rows) or fit an additional seat in the third row.  You would have to go to a 2006 model to get the economical 1.4 diesel though.

While a lot of cars may have the full 3 point seat belt in the back trying to get to the locking mechanism when you have the boosters/child seats in is sometimes difficult and imagine the issue you would have in an emergency trying to get them (the kids) out.


----------



## Celtwytch (16 Sep 2008)

ollie323 said:


> Celtwytch, "tanks" for the tank size!
> 
> ollie


 
LOL!  You're most welcome


----------



## Hurricane4 (16 Sep 2008)

We have an Octavia 1.4 which has 3 full seat belts in the back however as we found out on Saturday when we got our new baby seat fitted for our impending arrival(already have one baby seat in) the booster will not fit at all the middle seat so now we have a big problem i.e. new car which we can't really afford. 

We only bought this one in Feb 08 and I love it and the boot space is huge for double buggy, shopping etc.  Most of the car seats are standard size so that isn't an option either - our online seat fitter said the Skoda could take the seats but in practice it doesn't and it wasn't a very nice lesson to learn I can tell you!


----------



## ollie323 (16 Sep 2008)

Hurricane4 said:


> We have an Octavia 1.4 which has 3 full seat belts in the back however as we found out on Saturday when we got our new baby seat fitted for our impending arrival(already have one baby seat in) the booster will not fit at all the middle seat so now we have a big problem i.e. new car which we can't really afford.
> 
> We only bought this one in Feb 08 and I love it and the boot space is huge for double buggy, shopping etc.  Most of the car seats are standard size so that isn't an option either - our online seat fitter said the Skoda could take the seats but in practice it doesn't and it wasn't a very nice lesson to learn I can tell you!


Thats a painful experience for sure! I've been looking at car seats whenever possible and there are some differences in where the seats mate with the seats in the car. Some are really wide and leave no room for accessing the seatbelt latch jobbie with the red button. In the kia cee'd, the buckles are only just accessible with car seats installed. My wife won't touch them unless she has to. It'll be interesting with boosters. If you look up ebay there are seatbelt extensions you can get. All they are is a short bit of seat belt, probably 6 inches or so, with a male and female bit on each end. All you do is plug one end into the buckle in the seat, and the existing seatbelt plugs into the other end. Naturally they can only be used with booster seats but it might save you having to sell your car. Here's a link to ebay with the relevant search results:[broken link removed]
I may be getting these myself.
Anyway, my search for a replacement car is down to a diesel fiesta of 2004 to 2005 vintage and a diesel yaris of the same age. I've heard the diesel fiesta gives trouble with injectors leaking and steering racks failing. I need ultra reliability so i'm "steering" towards a yaris. It's just the extra cost of the yaris that has me still looking at the fiestas.
Best of luck with the car seats!

ollie


----------



## kfk (16 Sep 2008)

How safe is it to put 3 young children into the back of a yaris or fiesta? I am not trying stir things up here but I would imagine that they would be safer in a bigger car with a good safety rating.


----------



## aircobra19 (17 Sep 2008)

Hurricane4 said:


> ....now we have a big problem i.e. new car which we can't really afford. ...


 
I don't get how that problem makes the car unfordable?   Impractical maybe.



kfk said:


> How safe is it to put 3 young children into the back of a yaris or fiesta? I am not trying stir things up here but I would imagine that they would be safer in a bigger car with a good safety rating.


 
If both cars have the same safety rating and hit the same object like a tree/lampost, they are probably the same in terms of safety. But if a bigger/heavier vehicle hits a smaller one, then the smaller one comes off worse, usually.


----------



## ollie323 (17 Sep 2008)

kfk said:


> How safe is it to put 3 young children into the back of a yaris or fiesta? I am not trying stir things up here but I would imagine that they would be safer in a bigger car with a good safety rating.


I appreciate your concern, kfk.
Smaller cars are at a disadvantage in terms of head on collisions but i cant be going around in a big car, guzzling expensive diesel for 25 to 30,000km per year, just to be only a little bit safer in the event of the remote possibility of a crash on the maybe 4 or 5 times a year i'll be carrying the kids. The odds are huge! (i know, people win the lotto against all odds etc)
Besides, and i'm not being smart when i say this, "small" cars aren't too small anymore! Smaller than, say, an avensis or what have you but well engineered nonetheless and quite heavy too; over a tonne by maybe 100 to 200kg. Bigger cars aren't that much heavier. 

ollie


----------



## aircobra19 (17 Sep 2008)

I'd say you'd be a disadvantage if hit from the rear too. But theres lots of variables, motorway/city center, time spent in car, etc. At the end of the day it comes down to budget doesn't it.


----------



## ollie323 (17 Sep 2008)

Absolutely. 3 kids, childcare etc. takes its toll. Treading water springs to mind!! I think used car prices have come down lately so by the time i'm ready to buy one, they could be cheaper still. At least the year of car i'm looking for anyway.

ollie


----------



## aircobra19 (17 Sep 2008)

The only practical drawback of a small car like a yaris or micra is the dire lack of boot space for buggies, coats, scooters etc. Going away for a few days is difficult with no luggage space. I've done it, but its far easier with a bigger car. 

Another problem with many cars is they have these locking seatbelts which make putting in seats a real pain.


----------



## ollie323 (18 Sep 2008)

Especially a double buggy...... oh dear!
I did, for a laugh, try 3 seats and a double buggy in the back of a nissan note and it just about came together! Surprising indeed and they do a diesel.....hmmmm
Anyway, i won't be hauling much in whatever it is i buy. The other car will do that.

ollie


----------



## aircobra19 (18 Sep 2008)

I drove a note as a hire car for a while. Nippy enough. But I thought it had a tiny boot for something intended to be a family car. Lots of cubby holes and pockets which was nice. Looks like it fell down the ugly tree hitting every branch though.


----------



## ollie323 (18 Sep 2008)

Yup! When i say i fitted in a double buggy, i mean i had to lean on the boot lid to close it....
Very misleading advert on the telly IMO. Lots of pockets are well and good but in reality nobody uses them. The odd thing gets put in there but you cant put the shopping, buggy, changing bags for the kids etc. in there!
I've been looking at some 3 door civics of the 2002 age bracket. Nice looking car and ok on the juice too. Trouble is, getting one that hasn't been rallied is tricky. Back seat seems to fulfil the requirement though so i'll be trying that out when i get a chance. 
Anyone here got one? Like this: [broken link removed]

I'm not trying to sell this BTW! It's just for an example.

ollie


----------



## aircobra19 (19 Sep 2008)

I find pockets handy for phones, bottles, maps, notebooks, camera etc. I note in the current Astra theres hardly any pockets/cubby holes and the glove compartment is not very big. Which I find a pain.


----------



## Caveat (19 Sep 2008)

Those Civics are roomy Ollie - drove one for a bit and while I didn't actually need the space and so it wasn't really 'tested' in that respect, the interior space is obvious both in the cockpit and in the rear. 

Nice to drive and reliable obviously too. As you say, many are driven hard but if it hasn't been 'dolled up', and it's a 1.4, it's a bit less likely to have been thrashed. This version wasn't anywhere near as popular as the previous one for redlining anyway.


----------



## ollie323 (19 Sep 2008)

aircobra19 said:


> I find pockets handy for phones, bottles, maps, notebooks, camera etc. I note in the current Astra theres hardly any pockets/cubby holes and the glove compartment is not very big. Which I find a pain.


Sorry i meant the kind you see in, say, a scenic. Some of them are under the floor or under the floor of the boot. I had a scenic and hardly used those  pockets. 
As for the pockets you mentioned, yes, a must have. I had a 95 seat ibiza once and there was not a single pocket in it other than the glove box. Boy was that car a pain to put anything anywhere!
Caveat, thanks for the second poinion on the civic. Another added to my list. Pity it doesnt come in a small diesel engine.....

ollie


----------



## Caveat (19 Sep 2008)

There's a 1.7CDTi diesel Ollie - is that too big?  There aren't too many around though.


----------



## ollie323 (21 Sep 2008)

Caveat said:


> There's a 1.7CDTi diesel Ollie - is that too big?  There aren't too many around though.


I checked them out alright. Niiiice!!! I believe it's an isuzu engine in there. Should be a reliable car. I'd be paying bigger tax though, maybe insurance? I'll have to ring my insurer with a list of cars!!. But if the price of the car was ok........like this one: [broken link removed]
And the owner says its VERY economical!! Hmmm......the 110 euro extra road tax might be worth it, once i got more than 63mpg out of it then it would be cheaper to run than my civic.... at the current difference between diesel and petrol.

ollie


----------



## ollie323 (15 Feb 2009)

Sorry to dig this up but i got a diesel yaris in the end and it takes the three booster seats no problem. It's actually easier to buckle the kids in than in the cee'd sw. The boot in the yaris takes our mcclaren double buggy too with one or two shopping bags under it and also does 1100km on 43 litres of diesel! All in all a great little car.

ollie


----------



## AlbacoreA (18 Feb 2009)

Theres an Opel 1.7CDTi with an isuzu engine. We had one that had a engine managment problem and Opel were unable to fix it. I'd avoid that engine in an Opel anyway.


----------



## ollie323 (19 Feb 2009)

Good to know. Thanks. I expected that from an opel but i expected better from isuzu.

ollie


----------



## AlbacoreA (20 Feb 2009)

Its probably fixable if you can find someone to do it.


----------



## gillsabill (4 Mar 2009)

Hi Ollie, I'm in a similar position to yourself, I'm looking for a run around for my husband but with the possibilty of fitting the kids in occassionally. How are you getting on with the Yaris? Do you mind me asking how much you paid for it? Can you turn off the front passenger airbag in the Yaris?
Thanks


----------



## jamieb (4 Mar 2009)

Yaris is absolutely great.  And no problem fitting kids in the back at all.  What year are you looking at?  There are really good deals out there.


----------



## ollie323 (6 Mar 2009)

gillsabill said:


> Hi Ollie, I'm in a similar position to yourself, I'm looking for a run around for my husband but with the possibilty of fitting the kids in occassionally. How are you getting on with the Yaris? Do you mind me asking how much you paid for it? Can you turn off the front passenger airbag in the Yaris?
> Thanks


It is an '04 and it had 94,000 miles. Paid 5000 euro and 780 vrt. It only has a driver airbag although i did test drive another one with a passenger airbag but the car was in bits. You'd find out off toyota easily enough if the passenger airbag can be turned off. Mechanically is fine although the rear wheel bearing was making some noise and i replaced it with a breakers yard one for 50 euro but this one is noisy too. I'll have to stump up the 360 euro for a new one (230 in the north!!). Thats why i tried the second hand one first. Other than that it's 100%
You should look up some yaris forums to get more info on them.

ollie


----------

